# Corel Draw X6 and Rstone



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

I have been using Rstone for a couple of years with Corel Draw X3 and liked it. I recently got a new computer and had to upgrade to Corel X6. I contacted Rstone and they said my activation key would still work. But no luck. Has anyone else had this issue? (or knows how to fix it)? Yes, I have contacted Rstone several times, they said it should work :/


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, but I think rstones only has one activation. So unless you buy another activation the rstones for the other computer will not work on the new computer. The activation looks for the individualized number codes that on all computers. The codes will not be the same on the new computer.


----------



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

I did contact Rstone and explained and he said they reset it and I could use it on the new computer -but evidently not. 
I think I will just need to buckle and buy a new program. I am leery of buying another Rstone in case there is something wrong at it wont work with my X6 (and windows 7). Been looking TRW programs. I did like the lower cost of Rstone and was very happy with it.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have rstones and I have TRW Stone Wizard. I use Stone Wizard more than any other macro. It is really nice and has tutorial videos for everything on the macro. They have a 30 day free trial so you could try it and see if you like before you decide whether to buy it or not. I think you will find that it is well worth the money.


----------

